# Can you identify this grinder?



## Sparkles (Oct 5, 2012)

Can anybody identify this grinder? Is it an old Super Jolly or is it some sort of Magister clone?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like a SJ to me (but I'm no expert)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Power cord is on the side which makes me think it's a Mazzer mini. Not 100% though


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Old SJ but the minis have the cables coming out the side just to throw a spanner in the works


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

it is definitely an older variant sj


----------



## Sparkles (Oct 5, 2012)

Many thanks for your prompt replies.

I'm not what you would call an expert in this field but looking at various photos of the SJ it looks like one to me. It also says on the label on the side Patent Stepless micrometrical grinding adjustment which is I believe how Mazzer describe their products.

Many thanks again to you all


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This is an older version though


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

That's screwed up any chance of a bargain for the op.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> i've got a gs3 mp for the first person to quote me


yes!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

.............


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy thread edit Batman ;-)


----------



## Sparkles (Oct 5, 2012)

It's mine

Not as much of a bargain as I would have liked but... All I have to do now is convince my dearly beloved it's worth the money.


----------

